# My new setup with Evoluzione



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Since christmas my Rocky has a new companion...

I am happy!

And still learning


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice machine! I bet you get upgrade-itis for another grinder ; )


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks.

But Rocky has to stay. For now


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn you and your fantastic machine!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Rocket certainly do the furniture aspect really well.

Beautiful.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you!

I smile whenever I see it in the kitchen.


----------



## maarten_booij (Jan 28, 2011)

O wow, that is one of my dream upgrades!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I am green with envy....


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Greetings fellow Rocketeer









See you've got the same manky new style badge on yours too, I preferred the previous one with the larger retro 'Giotto' text over the new wordy version.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Keeping my machine clean and shiny is one of my favourite tasks!

But my favourite part is using it


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

she's beautiful


----------



## 7tenths (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful machine....OK, I have a soft-spot for E61 machines ;-)


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Any advice on getting the 'god shot' from her? I've had mine for a couple of months and struggling to get anything near what I was getting with my ms Silvia. I must have tried everything and whilst I get good flavours and a smooth shot I'm left with a tang in the mouth that is not too pleasant and I guess a lack of body.


----------

